# My 6m old wont' stop 'flock calling'..UGH!



## Amy1569

Ok...so did I spoil this little guy too much? Is there such a thing?

If I'm not sitting right in front of him on the couch....or holding him...sitting on my shoulder....he is squawking for me. (I've heard of this 'flock calling' and I'm assuming that's what it is.) 
It's a constant ..sometimes very LOUD...chirp/squawk/brak kinda thing. Just one...but on and on and on and on....omg.
The first week or 2 I brought him home..I did over indulge in him..I think. I was holding him every chance I got...That's why I ask is that possible?.....You can't "spoil" a newborn baby...and to me, he was a 'newborn' in my home and I wanted to make sure he bonded well with me. (um...survey says YEP!)

So...now...with the holidays..I've been alittle busier ... and he's not on my shoulder as much..and he's noticing! 

And he is driving me crazy!! And sometimes to the point I just pick him up to put him on my shoulder to shut him up!  (lovingly of course) 
I'm the one with the daycare, so I have to him quiet during nap time...
But am I reinforcing this behavior of him?....Or is this just 'what he does'. 
Will he grow out of it .... at least alittle..? Again, he's still just a baby...and I understand that...but omg....what a cry baby....LoL

HELP! 
Earplugs anyone?


----------



## Renae

My 'tiels will do that, but not all the time only every now and again. We live where there's all different birds and of course they'll call out to them. I found this, someone will probably be able to give you more info. 


Do not reward screams. Whenever you rush over to your bird in response to a scream, you are teaching your bird that screaming gets the results he wants. 
Establish a flock call so your bird can keep in contact with you when you leave the room. Choose a word or whistle that your bird recognizes to let your bird know you're home. 
Use your flock call when you leave the room so your bird knows where you are. 
Yelling, punishing, responding with anger, banging on the cage bars or any other negative responses will damage the trust your bird has in you. It also teaches your bird that screaming gets desirable results. 
Make vocal contact with your bird first, before he has a chance to scream for you. 
Ignore the screaming and only give your bird attention when he is quiet. 
Walk out of the room and don't come back until your bird stops screaming. 
Reward and praise your bird for good behavior like playing with toys or making pleasant sounds like chirping, talking or whistling. 
Lower your energy level. If you are prone to talking or moving quickly and you show excitement in your voice, use a more quiet, slower and calmer voice tone.
Keep the cage away from doors and put it up against a wall, near a corner for security.
Keep the back of the cage covered so your bird has a place to retreat when frightened.
When your bird is hormonal, during Spring and Summer, cover the cage for 14 hours each night for 2 weeks to break the hormonal cycle.
If your bird always screams when you have company, move his cage into another room where he will be more comfortable, before your guests arrive. 
If you know your bird screams when you are cooking, walking the dog, watering the garden or on the telephone, distract him with some millet seed or a favorite toy before you start. 
Although not always effective and as a last resort, covering the cage may help to calm a bird that has been over stimulated by noisy children, barking dogs or outside noises. Take the cover off when your bird is quiet. 
Take your bird out of the cage several times a day when he's quiet, not when he starts screaming, to break up boredom and give him the attention he needs.. 
Put your bird on a play gym when you are in another room folding laundry, paying bills, reading etc. This gives your bird extra out of cage time. 
Keep a supply of colorful, interesting shreddable and movable toys in the cage and rotate them every week to keep your bird busy.


----------



## Amy1569

Omg...thank you!! This will for sure help....I will definetly try most or all of these. 
I was already thinking of some new toys...he is a paper shredder...so maybe I'll get some of those kind of toys!..

Thanks again!

So are they more apt to do this as babies...? Do they ease up on this the older they get?


----------



## animalfanatic!

omg that is so helpful I have a six month old male 'tiel also and he has started doing the same things, (I take him to school with me everyday so we are never apart) but when I am at home and go to the bathroom he calls me constantly, thanks for the tips!!!


----------

